
Uber, Boeing Enlisted to Help Japan Develop Flying Cars - otp124
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-24/uber-airbus-are-said-to-be-enlisted-in-japan-s-flying-car-plan
======
siruncledrew
It may not be as crazy as it sounds, since these mostly look like scaled up
drones to support the weight of passengers, but the practicality of it is
still up in the air.

